# Doe and ammonium chloride?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was reading a very good article on UC, and it said that ammonium chloride could cause issues with does absorbing calcium. My minerals have ammonium chloride in them, do you think that could cause problems?

The article: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/urinary-calculi-in-goats/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

While I certainly can't guarantee anything, I would think the minimal amount that is in minerals shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was just reading an article about this too. I'm going to do some more research to see if there is a safe amount...but I tend to agree with ksalvagno..but a little research wont hurt : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Karen!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumb: No problem.

Look at it this way. If the only source of ammonium chloride is your mineral, then your girls are getting very little. You have to look at their entire diet. Minerals are the smallest part of their diet. And there isn't enough ammonium chloride in minerals to spare a wether from UC if that was his only source.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Curious. How would to tell if a doe was calcium deficient?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LJH said:


> Curious. How would to tell if a doe was calcium deficient?


I was able to tell last kidding because one of my does showed signs of toxemia and they didn't have a will to push the kids out.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Interesting. Does not apply in my case since Nancy is a pet and I have no plans to ever breed her. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LJH said:


> Interesting. Does not apply in my case since Nancy is a pet and I have no plans to ever breed her. Thanks!


Well she should have enough calcium to be healthy, but since she's not producing milk or growing babies she should be fine. Grass hay (depending on where it's grown) usually has the proper balance of calcium/phosphorus.


----------

